# Starting to plan the 1st trip to Hawaii



## judyjht (Dec 22, 2015)

Well, I am starting the process. Hawaii is on my bucket list and we have a 20th anniversary next December so we decided it is now or never.  Neither has been there so I have no idea where to go so this is what I am thinking.  Not the big island - we are not the nightlife type (mid 60s) so quieter would be nice.  Would love to be on the beach with a view of it, if possible.  Would rent a car. We want to be close-ish to restaurants, bars, walking areas.  We love to fish so beach fishing wold be nice or head boats too.

 I was thinking Mid September - end of October - is that a good time to go?  Probably 2 weeks. Would like 2 bedrooms but not a requirement - we just like the extra space - not smaller than 1 large bedroom though

 I have heard Kauai is quiet but how about other places? How about Maui?  I know one person that lives there so I'll check with her too. I know I sound like a novice but that is because I am when it comes to Hawaii.

Any and all suggestions would be great.  I have good traders - summer Cape Cod 2 bedrooms.  I usually get good trades with them and have a few in the bank.  I'll appreciate any help and recommendations you have.  TIA


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 22, 2015)

> Not the big island - we are not the nightlife type (mid 60s) so quieter would be nice.



I think you mean, not _Oahu_ - which is the most urban Island.  The Island of Hawaii is known as "The Big Island."

Maui and Oahu have the most demand for exchanges, and are the most difficult exchanges to get.  

The Big Island of Hawaii has the Dengue Fever outbreak right now, so I'd avoid it until that is resolved.

Kauai is laid back and relaxed, and our favorite island.

Fall is a very good time to go, because demand is down, and so are airfares - one thought:  if you wait until November, you may also get to see some whales.

Be aware that much of Hawaii is rural, and in most cases, you need to drive to bars, restaurants, and shopping, unless the resort itself has bars and restaurants.  Honolulu on Oahu is the exception - but it is a very urban environment, and that doesn't sound like what you are looking for.

Do you like a big resort with all the bells and whistles, or something quieter - more like a private condo experience?

Once you narrow it down to an Island, I would visit the TUG Review page for that Island, and look at the ratings and reviews, for the resorts that are affiliated with the exchange company that you plan to use.


----------



## artringwald (Dec 22, 2015)

This site has a nice description of each island:

http://www.gohawaii.com/en/statewide/choose-an-island/

You can also order a free visitor's guide from them:

http://www.gohawaii.com/en/visitor-guide/

This site has a fun quiz which will help you decide which island:

http://www.hawaiigaga.com/best-hawaiian-island.aspx

Unless you're staying in Waikiki, you really should rent a car. Even on Oahu, there's so much more to see if you have a car.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 22, 2015)

*Car, Walking, Nightlife, Quite Place*



judyjht said:


> Well, I am starting the process. Hawaii is on my bucket list and we have a 20th anniversary next December so we decided it is now or never.  Neither has been there so I have no idea where to go so this is what I am thinking.  Not the big island - we are not the nightlife type (mid 60s) so quieter would be nice.  Would love to be on the beach with a view of it, if possible.  Would rent a car. We want to be close-ish to restaurants, bars, walking areas.  We love to fish so beach fishing wold be nice or head boats too.
> 
> I was thinking Mid September - end of October - is that a good time to go?  Probably 2 weeks. Would like 2 bedrooms but not a requirement - we just like the extra space - not smaller than 1 large bedroom though
> 
> ...



Denise Already pointed out that the Big Island is relatively quite, and Oahu is where Honolulu is and has some nightlife.  However, we are not talking NYC nightlife.  It is much tamer and most of it starts around 6 PM.  We have been to all six islands that you can go to and they are all great.   I agree that you need a car on all islands except Oahu if you stay in Waikiki.  We like vacationing without a car so Oahu is our favorite island.  We are also in our mid 60's so late nightlife is also in our past.  Ten O'clock and we are ready for bed.  However, there is so much to do in Honolulu that we sometimes have 2 or 3 things to do in a day that we can't fit them all in.  These activities can start as early as 9 AM and ending no later than 10 PM.  There are parades, festival, symphonies, museums, film festivals, concerts, dinners etc. all the time.  Many are within walking distance or a short bus ride for $1 for seniors with a Medicaid Card.  

When we chose our vacation location we look at car or no car for cost as well as life style (we don't drink and drive, but we do drink.)  So our choice of Honolulu is not based on quite or nightlife, but activities that we can enjoy without a car versus needing a car to stay busy and enjoy the vacation.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 22, 2015)

We own on Maui, and our favorite islands are Maui and the Big Island.

I've been to all of the islands.  I don't care for Honolulu, it's just too crowded.  It's a city, with chain stores, high rises, and too many people.  Yes, the weather is nice, everyone should probably go once, at least to see Pearl Harbor.  I don't have a lot of experience with other parts of Oahu, but I hear if you get to the other side of the island it's really nice.

Maui is more crowded than the Big Island, but it's more compact.

The Big Island is BIG, and it takes several hours to get from one side to the other.  It is the only island with a live volcano however.

For some reason I've never cared all that much for Kauai.  When I first went it was too quiet. Another time it was too "buggy".


----------



## blakebr (Dec 22, 2015)

Our preference is 1 week on Kauai and 1 week on Maui.  Two different versions of Hawaii.  Oahu, Waikiki is like Miami Beach so we skip it.  You can fly into one island and out of another no problem.  Hawaiian Airlines will be happy to get you from one island to another. Look into a helicopter flight on Kauai.  You won't regret it.  Coming home and saying "I wish we had." is to be avoided.


----------



## ekajun1957 (Dec 23, 2015)

If this is your first time and might be your only time one question you need to ask is how important is it for you to see Pearl Harbor. I personally would not have gone and not gone see Pearl Harbor. Look at all the TOP activities on each island and see if there any any must do things on a certain island. And if I had two weeks it would be two islands. Oahu for first time would be great for sure as its just one of those places that most want to do in their life, Pearl Harbor, Waikiki, the beaches, Dukes, the beaches, then maybe another island.


----------



## judyjht (Dec 23, 2015)

Quote - Do you like a big resort with all the bells and whistles, or something quieter - more like a private condo experience?  Quote



We are not really the big resort type.  We prefer smaller places hopefully, on the beach.  I an guessing that Kauai would be one week and then figure out the second week.


----------



## VegasBella (Dec 23, 2015)

ekajun1957 said:


> If this is your first time and might be your only time one question you need to ask is how important is it for you to see Pearl Harbor. I personally would not have gone and not gone see Pearl Harbor. Look at all the TOP activities on each island and see if there any any must do things on a certain island. And if I had two weeks it would be two islands. Oahu for first time would be great for sure as its just one of those places that most want to do in their life, Pearl Harbor, Waikiki, the beaches, Dukes, the beaches, then maybe another island.




Personally, thinking of a trip as "it may be the only time I'll go there" creates too much anxiety for me and can wind up ruining a good vacation. I'll get caught up in planning itineraries that are too busy and not fun. For me - and my family - I've learned that it's better to think of vacations more from the perspective of "what do we need/want to have a good time?" and "what activities will be most fondly remembered?" 

Also, if I had two weeks it would be all on one island or it would be Oahu and another island because Oahu is where you fly into and out of anyway so adding other islands just adds more flight costs and takes more time and hassle. 

When we go for our first trip, we are going to Maui.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 23, 2015)

VegasBella said:


> Also, if I had two weeks it would be all on one island or it would be Oahu and another island because Oahu is where you fly into and out of anyway so adding other islands just adds more flight costs and takes more time and hassle.



There are also direct flights to the other islands - you don't have to fly to Oahu.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 23, 2015)

judyjht said:


> Quote - Do you like a big resort with all the bells and whistles, or something quieter - more like a private condo experience?
> 
> We are not really the big resort type.  We prefer smaller places hopefully, on the beach.  I an guessing that Kauai would be one week and then figure out the second week.



We are not big resort types either. In Hawaii, we like both Kauai for the more 'Old time Hawaii' feel of the place, with no high-rises. Beautiful, tropical jungle and canyons. It can be a bit too laid back though. So we like the shopping, restaurants, and general amenities on West Maui. Near, but not at Kaanapali. There are quite a few smaller resorts you can exchange for with beach access, and lots of availability of private condos (check www.vrbo.com/ too) 

I agree that thinking of this as a 'once in a lifetime', gotta do/see everything, will just add to the stress and make the planning harder. I know it's a long trip from the E. Coast, but honestly not any more difficult than for those of us who live in the West visiting Europe, and we do 'once in a lifetime' trips there a couple of times a year. Go to Hawaii for two weeks, settle on one island and come to grips with Hawaii is just too beautiful for just one trip there.

Jim

Jim


----------



## silentg (Dec 23, 2015)

We are all set with plans to visit Maui thanks to a TuG exchange with an owner, they are going to our resort while we go to theirs, just a week apart. also going to Honalulu for a few days first, renting from another Tugger. Will let you know how it goes, in process of booking flights. So exciting!!  Going in June!
Silentg


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 24, 2015)

Wow, you pulled that together fast!  Congrats.  I'm sure you'll really enjoy it.

DH took me to HI for the first time shortly after we were married in the late '70's.  First stop for a few days was Oahu to see where he had been stationed with the Army, then on to Kauai.  We've been to all the major islands multiple times, but Kauai is still my favorite.

Honestly, though, I don't think of it as a sleepy island--heck the traffic there near Kapaa at times is what I'd call congested.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 25, 2015)

Our preference is the Big Island for all that there is to see and do there.  That said, we own on Waikiki and enjoy that (but honestly, mostly trade it for other travel deals, not just timesharing).  We've been to Maui once and will be taking in Kauai for the first time in January 2016.

You really can't go wrong anywhere in the islands . . . after all . . . it IS Hawaii!


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 25, 2015)

My favorite islands are Kauai and Oahu.  I don't care for Princeville (north of Kauai) as it is too rural, wet and up on a cliff so you don't get the beauty of a nearby beach.  I like the resorts on the east and south side of Kauai.  You get the natural beauty of what Hawaii stands for.

We just got back from Oahu and stayed at Ko Olina area - Kapolei.  We love it there, and the entire area - man made lagoons, beach, the general open space and without congestion.  Most people think of Oahu as Honolulu and Wakiki and I did not even visit those 2 areas - I am not interested in crowd and the city.  We did visit Pearl Harbor memorial and it is definitely worth a visit, makes you reflect on life and brutality of war.

I don't care for the Big Island, black volcanic rocks look spooky and uncomfortable.  My least favorite island  / area is Maui / Kaanapali because it is crowded with tourists.  I prefer to be home than to visit Maui or the Big Island.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 25, 2015)

sptung said:


> I prefer to be home than to visit Maui or the Big Island.



Interesting as those are our two favorite islands.   It's good we all have differing opinions.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 25, 2015)

> if I had two weeks it would be two islands. Oahu for first time would be great for sure as its just one of those places that most want to do in their life, Pearl Harbor, Waikiki, the beaches, Dukes, the beaches, then maybe another island.


This is what we are doing for our first trip this summer.  Our first week is a 3BR penthouse in Lagoon tower at HHV, and will be "touristy." The second will be a 2BR at Kings Land at HWV and will be more focused on seeing the natural beauty of the island.


----------



## JeffW (Dec 26, 2015)

Although you CAN fly directly to all the islands, there tends to be a premium (in either $$ or FF miles) to not go through Honolulu.  

Like others, I'm not a big fan of it (the city).  However, as pointed out, part of seeing "Hawaii" is seeing Oahu (Arizona Memorial maybe #1 attraction).  

I went to Hawaii with two different traveling parties the past two years, neither of which had ever been to Hawaii before.  In both cases, I had Fr-Fr timeshare exchanges.   What we did was take an ~8am flight from the islands to HNL, get our rental car, and immediately got to the Arizona (you can reserve boat times the day before).  

We then basically had 36 hours to see Oahu, which was actually doable.  When finished, we took red-eye flights, getting back home Sunday afternoon.  It worked out great both years.

Jeff


----------



## Ron & Pat (Dec 26, 2015)

*Hawaii*

Hi. We have made 5 trips to Hawaii and been there over 100 days total! Most of the time was in time share exchanges. We have been to all 4 of the major islands and each is different. The Big Island has the highest mountains (snow capped in the tropics) and active volcanoes. Maui has high mountains on one end and lower ones on the other with a wide valley between. It is an easy drive all the way to the top of Haleakala (10,000 ft.) Kauai is the most laid back--almost rural-but it does have the grand canyon of the Pacific and little known Kokee State Park with nice, but primitive cabins that are heated with a wood stove which is usually needed at night due to the 4000 ft. elevation.

Our favorite is Oahu and Waikiki Beach. True parts are urban, but there is nothing like Diamond Head (you can climb all the way to the top), the only palace in the USA, historic missionary church, the Bishop Museum and the very primitive Manoa Falls. There is also the Arizona Memorial and the Cemetery of the Pacific, Buddhist Temples, Pioneer Villages and the wonderful Polynesian Cultural Center.

They also have "The Bus". It is very reasonable especially for seniors and you do not need a car at all. It includes "The Boat" that makes a high speed run from Honolulu to the western side of the island in about one hour. You will see porpoises there and sometimes whales.


----------



## David M (Dec 26, 2015)

I thought TheBoat went the way of the dodo, back in 2009


----------



## Larry M (Dec 26, 2015)

*Not just Pearl Harbor*



ekajun1957 said:


> If this is your first time and might be your only time one question you need to ask is how important is it for you to see Pearl Harbor. I personally would not have gone and not gone see Pearl Harbor. Look at all the TOP activities on each island and see if there any any must do things on a certain island. And if I had two weeks it would be two islands. Oahu for first time would be great for sure as its just one of those places that most want to do in their life, Pearl Harbor, Waikiki, the beaches, Dukes, the beaches, then maybe another island.



Not just Pearl Harbor (strictly speaking, it's the USS Arizona Memorial). In the immediate vicinity is the USS Missouri--you can take a guided tour or just walk through the ship yourself. There are plenty of placards telling you about each area.

And there's the Air Museum of the Pacific, also in the vicinity. Lots of planes in realistic environments.

It may have changed, but in 2010 you had to get to the Arizona ticket booth at 8:30 am to get a ticket for 4:00 pm (because the grubby tour operators scarfed up all the tickets). So get there early and get the Arizona tickets and enjoy the Missouri and Air Museum while waiting your entrance time. If I recall correctly, entrance to both those exhibits is free with your Arizona pass.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Dec 26, 2015)

People not enjoying Maui or Kauai??? that is so sad...
North Kauai is simply beautiful and majestic in the summertime (no place on earth like it...) - seriously... it is bucket-list worthy.  There is reason why so many movies use north Kauai as a setting


----------



## HamletRL (Dec 26, 2015)

*Go to both Zaki*



blakebr said:


> Our preference is 1 week on Kauai and 1 week on Maui.  Two different versions of Hawaii.  Oahu, Waikiki is like Miami Beach so we skip it.  You can fly into one island and out of another no problem.  Hawaiian Airlines will be happy to get you from one island to another. Look into a helicopter flight on Kauai.  You won't regret it.  Coming home and saying "I wish we had." is to be avoided.



Ditto blakebr...
Did Maui and Kauai in 2014 and will be doing the same in Feb. 2016.  Make sure you take a helicopter ride in Kauai (assuming you have the funds, about $300/person). Great experience.


----------



## JeffW (Dec 27, 2015)

Larry M;1839614...
It may have changed said:


> It has changed; you can reserve tickets - here is the link:  http://www.nps.gov/valr/planyourvisit/fees.htm
> 
> Jeff


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Dec 27, 2015)

*Research*

Picking an island based on our comments is helpful, but not nearly enough info. 

Make a list of what is most important.
For example for American history Oahu 
For Hawaiiana. Big Island
Volcano. Big Island
Lush tropical. Kauai
Beachfront condos. Maui 
Most old Hawaii. Molokai 

You won't go wrong with any. I get loads of info on Trip Advisor.  Go to site, register if you want ask questions, go to forums, then Hawaii forum. Each island has it's own page.

It's the best place for info, as tug is the best place for timeshare info.

It's goo you are planning early.  Have fun


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 27, 2015)

I absolutely would not go to Molokai for a first trip.  It has limited resources, and no tourist infrastructure.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 27, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> I absolutely would not go to Molokai for a first trip.  It has limited resources, and no tourist infrastructure.



I agree.

Although I adored Molokai on our one, and so far only, visit there, I don't think I'd want it to be the first island I experienced.  And since we were there Molokai Ranch has closed which leaves even less tourist infrastructure.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Dec 27, 2015)

Luanne said:


> I agree.
> 
> Although I adored Molokai on our one, and so far only, visit there, I don't think I'd want it to be the first island I experienced.  And since we were there Molokai Ranch has closed which leaves even less tourist infrastructure.



I wasn't suggesting Molokai, just pointing out every island has unique as well as common features.

I say again, review the kinds of things you like to do and rank them.  We went to the Big Island on our first trip and have returned several times. However I went on the recommendation of a friend who as it turns out goes for very different reasons we do. 

I like the Big Island for snorkeling, hiking, sightseeing, less crowded beaches, among other things.

Just know which ever island you pick it will be a great vacation


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 27, 2015)

Judith, as you can see from all these comments, everyone has an opinion about what works best for them, and the way they enjoy vacationing. Having someone tell you how you should vacation is a little like picking out a greeting card for someone else to give out.  It's a tad odd, and not quite the right fit.

Which is why you need to decide how you want to see Hawaii.  If you're interested in laying on the beach, enjoying peace and quiet, and staying away from crowds, there are plenty of places to go and enjoy. Just about any of the upscale resorts have lots of that sort of thing.  Depending on the island, even some of the lesser-named timeshares have nice beach or pool areas to enjoy.

But if you want to get out and see the sites and scenery that makes Hawaii a very special kind of place, you have to decide which of those sites are important to you.  If you want to see an active volcano, you have to be on the Big Island of Hawaii.  If you want to see Diamond Head or Pearl Harbor, you have to be on Oahu.  If you want to see the old whaling town of Lahaina, or experience the Road to Hana or the sunrise on Haleakala, you have to be on Maui.  If you want to see the rainbows and taro fields of Hanalei, see "South Pacific's" Bali Hai, or experience the amazing scenery of Waimea Canyon (the "Grand Canyon of the Pacific") you have to be on Kauai.

There is no right answer, and no single trip to Hawaii will give you the full experience.  You could easily spend months in Hawaii, and never see it all.  That's why some of us keep going back time and again. Not only because there is something new around every corner, but the time of day, the time of year, and your frame of mind can make even the same experience feel like something completely new.

If I can make one suggestion, it would be to not limit your frame of mind to "one and only trip to Hawaii." Figure out what you want to see, and what it will take to do that.  Then take your trip and enjoy the dickens out of your time there.  If it's not enough, you can always make plans to return to see what you didn't see this time.  The point of it all is to enjoy yourself. Everything else is just extra stress.  And more than anything, a trip to Hawaii should be about NOT being stressed.

Enjoy yourself!
Dave


----------



## easyrider (Dec 27, 2015)

If you like to see nice sunsets, sunset where the sun splashes into the ocean, don't go to Maui because the sun sets over Molokai and Lanai. We did see sunset on top of Haleakala which was amazing.

Best sunsets in Hawaii for us have been in Oahu at Ko olina, Turtle Bay, Waimea and Waikiki. 

Kona is great for sunsets with many miles of shoreline to view. My favorite spot in Kona for sunset is on top of Mauna Kea.

Kauai has Poipu Beach which is great for sunsets. Hanalei Bay is really good for sunsets if its not raining.

I know it is hoaky but every one has to do at least one authentic Luau and have some poi.  

Bill


----------



## Rusa (Dec 27, 2015)

We've been to Maui many times and prefer it, especially the southwest areas like Wailea and Kihei. Great snorkeling, plenty of other things to do/look at. September/October is a perfect time to visit as crowds are down, the water is at its warmest and usually calm, the winter storms haven't started yet. No whales then, though. I went in March once, got 2 weeks of cold rainy weather, all there was to do was whale watch. No matter which island you choose, be sure to get the guide book Maui Revealed (for Maui), Kauai Revealed, etc. to take with you. Those are the best guides.


----------



## taterhed (Dec 28, 2015)

judyjht said:


> Well, I am starting the process. Hawaii is on my bucket list and we have a 20th anniversary next December so we decided it is now or never.  Neither has been there so I have no idea where to go so this is what I am thinking.  Not the big island - we are not the nightlife type (mid 60s) so quieter would be nice.  Would love to be on the beach with a view of it, if possible.  Would rent a car. We want to be close-ish to restaurants, bars, walking areas.  We love to fish so beach fishing wold be nice or head boats too.
> 
> I was thinking Mid September - end of October - is that a good time to go?  Probably 2 weeks. Would like 2 bedrooms but not a requirement - we just like the extra space - not smaller than 1 large bedroom though
> 
> ...





DavidnRobin said:


> People not enjoying Maui or Kauai??? that is so sad...
> North Kauai is simply beautiful and majestic in the summertime (no place on earth like it...) - seriously... it is bucket-list worthy.  There is reason why so many movies use north Kauai as a setting




I agree with some folks:  if you're only going to Hawaii once... give some consideration to seeing Waikiki and Pearl for a day.  It's like visiting the US and not seeing NYC.  It's a bustling city with traffic and people and touristy things though....not my cuppa.

Kauai, on the other hand, is a paradise of tropical beauty and majestic splendor.  The beaches, the canyon, the cliffs... well, DavidnRobin hit it on the head.  It seems to be from another time.  

I think the North shore is great (seasonally) especially if you're hiking.  But, it's less of the beach experience. Poipu is really a great beach spot, especially during slower season, as long as you know the weather patterns and can live with them. We're partial to Waiohai, but Point at Poipu and Luwai Beach Resort could be a great experience too (at lower cost/trade).  Sunsets from Luwai are spectacular, close and daily .

Not sure if you have any military benefits, but there are a number of fabulous resources for those who have access in the islands as well.

Congrats on the anniversary and keep us informed on your trip!


----------



## frog4ever (Dec 28, 2015)

I love reading what everyone says about visiting Hawaii. It gives me great ideas on what to do and not to do.  I am already planning my 3rd trip, for Christmas 2017.  We will be seeing  Maui for the first time and returning to Waikiki for a few days. 

Hubby wanted to do the Helicopter tour in Kauai and it was worth every penny.  Kauai revealed tour book gave me several tour companies to look at.  About $210 for each ticket with the company I choose.  There were some discount tickets for $150 but had a ridiculous gas surcharge that made the ticket more expensive than the other companies. I would probably pick a different company- windows were very reflective.  Kauai was great for us, very laid back and easy to get around by rental car. I did feel like we were in the car driving a lot.  We stayed in princeville and took a snorkel trip from a RIB and did a scuba trip from a beach near princeville. We shared a shave ice every day, sometimes twice!  

We added 3 days in Waikiki because the flight back to Cali was going to stop there anyway and it somehow it was a cheaper flight.   We will do the same thing so we can take a photography tour again.  We did a sunrise photo tour in the summer and want to do it during winter.  I enjoy waikiki because it is walk-able, and lots of tours will pick you up there (snorkel trip, parasail, ect) but wouldn't want to stay there a whole week. 

I don't mind sitting on the sand and relaxing but we want to see and experience different things on vacation.  We'd like to go back to the big island and check out the observatory.  I'd like to stay closer to the north part of the big island next time.  

Kristy


----------



## Lansdowne (Dec 29, 2015)

judyjht said:


> Well, I am starting the process. Hawaii is on my bucket list and we have a 20th anniversary next December so we decided it is now or never.  Neither has been there so I have no idea where to go so this is what I am thinking.  Not the big island - we are not the nightlife type (mid 60s) so quieter would be nice.  Would love to be on the beach with a view of it, if possible.  Would rent a car. We want to be close-ish to restaurants, bars, walking areas.  We love to fish so beach fishing wold be nice or head boats too.
> 
> I was thinking Mid September - end of October - is that a good time to go?  Probably 2 weeks. Would like 2 bedrooms but not a requirement - we just like the extra space - not smaller than 1 large bedroom though
> 
> ...



We go every other year - traveling from the East Coast we usually stay 2 weeks. I prefer January/February because of the whale watching in Maui! We will be in Maui this February. Kauai is great but weather can be tough in the winter months. I am not a fan of the Big Island - if volcanos are flowing might be worth the trip but otherwise we are not fans! On your first trip you need to stop by Pearl Harbor - very emotional and sacred place. I find Honolulu to be like any big city in a warm climate - Miami with mountains. We own at Ko Olina and love it there since it is away from the crowds. Maui is by far our favorite - tons of stuff to do, a very wide variety of quality restaurant choices at several price points! The Kapalua Plantation course is one of the best US golf courses! We stay at the Starwood property - it has a shuttle which can be useful. Feel free to email me if you decide on going to Maui - we have a several restaurants we can suggest. Remember the climate in Hawaii is fairly consistent - there can be some real good air travel discounts - Hawaiian Airline is a good carrier.


----------



## cowboy (Dec 29, 2015)

You might go to wizard publications web sight for the guide books for Kauai,  Oahu, Maui, and the Big Island for ideas for whatever island you choose to visit. They have the very best ideas in my opinion for places to see and places to eat.


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 29, 2015)

I lived on Oahu for 4 years. Patti visited Oahu before we met. We will probably never go back. Its true it has Waikiki, Diamond Head, Arizona Memorial, etc. But you can set up a day tour from any of the other Islands - fly out early morning, do Oahu, fly back in evening. We have visited Hawaii once. The VOG was bad on the Kona side but other wise it was a good trip. Nothing like flying over a Lava flow as it consumes a house. We have been to Maui many times and it is my favorite Island. We have driven all the way around the Island - one day around the Hana (east) end and the Kapalua (west) end another day. They were both fun drives but two rules always drive clockwise so you are on the inside and take your time with many of stops. We always make a a trip to the top of Haleakala for sunrise -which means getting up at 3am. So we do this our first morning when your time zones are off. It is gorgeous on average days and stunning on a good day.

Patti's favorite Island is Kauai. It is more laid back and rural. It can take forever to drive from one end of the Island to the other because single 2 lane Hiway. But it has a lot to offer. There is Hanalei, Waimea Canyon, Na Pali Coast, etc. An interesting way to see the Na Pali Coast is on a Zodiac out of Hanalei. You are exposed to the elements but you can go into the Sea Caves. It is a long trip back to Hanalei but we enjoyed it. Be prepared to get soaked and you have to hang on. Most folks take a Big Catamaran out of Eleele.

We are going back to Kauai for 3 weeks in September.


----------



## BoBird1314 (Jan 4, 2016)

Check Out: www.VisitorInfoHawaii.com; www.gohawaii.com ; www.visitmaui.com 

If you are staying in the Kihei area, try to go to the Monkeypod in Wailea for their early happy hour. Even my Mom, who is in her 80's, found it pleasant and not too party like. Recommend their thin crust pizza, but especially the ravioli, which are wonderful. If you get some rain, the best nearby rainy day diversion that we found is the Maui Ocean Center at the harbor. If you are staying in the Lahaina area, the best place to eat out at a reasonable price that we found is Kimo's. Nice deck overlooking the water. Recommend the fish tacos. If you get some rain, the best nearby rainy day diversion that we found is the Whaler's Museam.


----------



## Kapolei (Jan 5, 2016)

BoBird1314 said:


> Check Out: www.VisitorInfoHawaii.com; www.gohawaii.com ; www.visitmaui.com
> 
> If you are staying in the Kihei area, try to go to the Monkeypod in Wailea for their early happy hour. Even my Mom, who is in her 80's, found it pleasant and not too party like. Recommend their thin crust pizza, but especially the ravioli, which are wonderful. If you get some rain, the best nearby rainy day diversion that we found is the Maui Ocean Center at the harbor. If you are staying in the Lahaina area, the best place to eat out at a reasonable price that we found is Kimo's. Nice deck overlooking the water. Recommend the fish tacos. If you get some rain, the best nearby rainy day diversion that we found is the Whaler's Museam.



Koolina also has a Monkeypod with a happy hour.  

My two cents for those visiting Hawaii for the first time is a stay at the Marriott at Koolina.  Just make sure you plan around the traffic when you venture out of the resort


----------



## judyjht (Jan 12, 2016)

WOW my head is spinning with all the info you folks shared.  Thank you so much.  I have to do some more research before we make any decisions.  I'll let you know what we finally decide to do.  There is lots on the internet to read too, as well as Trip Advisor.    Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## judyjht (Feb 12, 2016)

Well we have decided that Maui and Kauai will be the 2 weeks - I will request through RCI for either October or Early November but probably October.  I thke the things I have read about Hanalei Bay Resort in Princeville, Kauai so I'll put a request in for that one.  Any other GREAT onea in Kauai that I should request>

Denise mentioned somewhere that Haleakala on Maui was "Fab" but I don't see it in the RCI book.  Anyone know anything about that one?  I'll read the reviews over this weekend - since it will be -10 here in Maine!!  YIKES!!!

Feel free to post or message me places to request and/or restaurants that are must go to places.  

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## slip (Feb 12, 2016)

I'll be on Kauai for a couple weeks in seven days. I start a thread the day I 
Leave and I try to post pictures when I can. If you want to see something let
Me know and I'll try to post a picture.


----------



## ROSALIND7 (Feb 12, 2016)

slip said:


> I'll be on Kauai for a couple weeks in seven days. I start a thread the day I
> 
> Leave and I try to post pictures when I can. If you want to see something let
> 
> Me know and I'll try to post a picture.




Have fun slip , I know you and your DW will . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 12, 2016)

judyjht said:


> Well we have decided that Maui and Kauai will be the 2 weeks - I will request through RCI for either October or Early November but probably October.  I thke the things I have read about Hanalei Bay Resort in Princeville, Kauai so I'll put a request in for that one.  Any other GREAT onea in Kauai that I should request>
> 
> Denise mentioned somewhere that Haleakala on Maui was "Fab" but I don't see it in the RCI book.  Anyone know anything about that one?  I'll read the reviews over this weekend - since it will be -10 here in Maine!!  YIKES!!!
> 
> ...




Great to hear you're narrowing down your ideas.  You'll have plenty to give you a super trip!

Haleakala is a mountain on Maui, not a resort.  It's a spectacular place to see the sunrise. Being a warm coat - it gets mighty cold there.  Read up on it.

Lots to plan for, and lots to do.  Have fun!

Dave


----------



## Magic1962 (Feb 13, 2016)

judyjht said:


> Well we have decided that Maui and Kauai will be the 2 weeks - I will request through RCI for either October or Early November but probably October.  I thke the things I have read about Hanalei Bay Resort in Princeville, Kauai so I'll put a request in for that one.  Any other GREAT onea in Kauai that I should request>
> 
> Denise mentioned somewhere that Haleakala on Maui was "Fab" but I don't see it in the RCI book.  Anyone know anything about that one?  I'll read the reviews over this weekend - since it will be -10 here in Maine!!  YIKES!!!
> 
> ...



Congrats on your decision!!!! We had to also make that tough decision on what Islands to see this November for 10 days and decided on Oahu and Kauai!! Have fun on your trip and we be in Kauai Nov. 12-15th.... Maybe see you there Dave


----------



## VegasBella (Feb 13, 2016)

judyjht said:


> Well we have decided that Maui and Kauai will be the 2 weeks



We are also taking our first trip to HI relatively soon (Summer 2017) and we decided on Maui as well. We anticipate that if we like it we will return every other year or so. 

Regarding Haleakala:
http://www.nps.gov/hale/index.htm


----------



## judyjht (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks Dave and BMW Guy!We are going in 2017-not this year.Where are you going to stay?  You'll have to give me the scoop when you get back.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 13, 2016)

My next time in the islands is a two-week trip this coming October.  I only have one timeshare remaining, so we're doing our first week in the military R&R hotel in Waikiki called the Hale Koa. It's right next door to the Hilton Hawaiian Village complex.  I used to live on Oahu, so it's like going home for me.

The second week we'll be staying in our oceanfront unit at our timeshare at Kauai Beach Villas, right near Lihue on Kauai.  (RCI code #3681)  Five minutes to the airport, centrally located on the island, and a very relaxing place to stay.  DeniseM owns multiple weeks there.  She and I both think it's the best located timeshare on the island.  Not fancy, but very comfortable, and has an amazing, deserted beach right outside the door.  The Aqua hotel on the same property has an incredible swimming pool complex available to timeshare guests for a modest fee, plus bars and restaurants - so if relaxing is on the schedule, it's easy to do.

You're going to have a fine time.  Just don't overplan your trip.  Relaxing in between doing things is a lot of the fun of the experience.  

Dave


----------



## judyjht (Feb 15, 2016)

OK I think I know what I want to do for Kauai so now I just need RCI recommendations for resorts in Maui.  I really want to be on the beach somewhere with a great view.  Would love 2 bedrooms, if possible, but not mandatory.  Would love to be able to be near restaurants & bars.  We will have a car but would love to be able to walk around, if possible

Anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## lumpy (Feb 28, 2016)

We stayed at the Marriott Maui in a one bedroom for  two weeks for our 40th anniversary trip 3 years ago, that had plenty of room for  the two of us and could sleep 4-6 people.  They have a beautiful pool, nice hula show on Sunday night to watch, and whaler's village just walking distance up North on the beach sidewalk.   That is on Ka'anipali beach and we walked by Hyatts, Sheraton's, and other semi Hi rise resorts, just search that beach name,  to get all the resorts on it.  Plenty of restaurants within walking  distance and Lahaina just minutes away, dining and entertainment plenty there.  Further south is Kihei and other beach areas also and plenty of smaller resorts there.
If you know someone who has in interval or RCI membership there are getaway weeks that you can get for reasonable, but not all resorts offer getaways, only certain ones.
We love Kauai, been there twice, staying at the Marriott in Lihui.  It is a big resort but has a nicer laid back atmosphere and nice beach in a beautiful harbor.    The island is very beautiful.  You will have a great trip with lots of memories.


----------

